# FEEDBACK PLEASE: Spouse visa cover letter



## MargaretPerryScott (Mar 1, 2018)

I am a US citizen applying to join my British husband in the UK. Could someone be so kind as to review this cover letter and suggest any changes/additions? Thank so much in advance!

Dear Entry Clearance Officer:

Thank you for considering my application for a spouse entry visa so I can join my husband in the UK. After a long and emotional journey, we are both looking forward to starting our life together in England.

Q and I first met the summer of 2012, while I was taking [a class] with his mother in [town in England]. Over the next several years, Q and I spent time together whenever we had the chance during my subsequent visits to the UK and did our best to stay in touch long distance via WhatsApp, Facebook messenger and video chat, and Skype. I was able to spend Christmas and Easter 2016 and 2017 with Q and his family in [town]. 

I was also able to spend summer 2017 in the UK with Q, attending his brother’s wedding as his date. Q and I returned to the US together in October 2017 for a road trip, during which he met my parents, brother, aunt, uncle, and cousins. We also visited the camp where I spent my summers growing up, my childhood home, and my undergraduate alma mater. 

When Q proposed to me [date], we decided to postpone my plans to attend [university in England], where I had been accepted to do my PhD, as we didn’t want to take on the financial burden at this point in our relationship. My father had a stroke last year, so we put our money toward a small wedding in the US so he could attend. We were happily married on [date] in [town in US], followed by a week-long honeymoon before Q had to return to his job in the UK.

Q and I are eager to start our life together in the UK, hopefully close to his family, and eventually starting a family of our own in the next few years. It is our intent to live and work in the UK indefinitely, without recourse to public funds. Thank you again for considering this application.

Yours Sincerely,
[My name]​


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well written, brief and to the point. Omit introduction. Add briefly any shared interests, belief and philosophy, and why you have decided to settle in UK rather than US.


----------



## kiende (Nov 14, 2017)

hello Joppa,
What statement can you indicate on the cover letter to convince the ECO on why you want to settle in UK rather than your home country


----------

